# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  Հայաստանում պառկուռ տեղ կա՞

## Հարդ

Վերնագրից հասկացաք: Էս թեման իմը չի, ուղղակի մեկի խնդրանքով եմ բացել, որ իմանա:

----------


## Հայկօ

Պառկուրի տե՞ղս որն ա: Եթե դրա համար պիտի հատուկ տեղ լինի, էդ երևույթը իր իմաստը կորցնում ա: Շենք ընտրեք, հելեք վրաներն ու կտուրներով վազվզեք, դրա համար հատուկ տեղ պետք չի  :Jpit: :

----------

Freeman (09.07.2010), Ungrateful (29.10.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Վերնագրից հասկացաք: Էս թեման իմը չի, ուղղակի մեկի խնդրանքով եմ բացել, որ իմանա:


Կակռազ բան չհասկացանք  :Smile:

----------

Լեո (29.10.2009)

----------


## Yeghoyan

> *Կակռազ բան չհասկացանք*


*+1* :LOL: 

հասկացանք- շենքերի կտուրներին վազվզելու համարա :Shok:  կռվի բունա :LOL: 

իրանց ասա  հաստատ չկա :Wink:

----------


## Հարդ

Տո գիտեք ես եմ բան հասկացել? Ասի իմանամ ինչ ա, ասեմ:

----------


## Դատարկություն

http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%9F%...BA%D1%83%D1%80
...

----------


## Ռուֆուս

Պարկուրիստներ հաստատ կան, ինչքան գիտեմ 16 թաղամասում են ապրում, բայց ավելի մանրամասն տեղեկություններ չունեմ:  :Smile:

----------


## ministr

Ես յամակասի գիտեի, ըստ համանուն ֆիլմի: Շատ գեղեցիկ ա, բայց ընտիր գիմնաստ պետք է լինել նման օյինբազություններ անելու համար  :Smile:

----------

